# LED individual spot light



## dudash02 (Jul 21, 2011)

I cant remeber where i bought these, but they came individual powered by small battery and come in red, blue, green, and white does anyone know where i can find these Im having a difficult time finding these any help would be great thanks


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

A picture or description might help - otherwise I have no guess. Maybe google 'battery powered led spotlight'?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

http://www.niktronixonline.com/category_s/168.htm

This is where I got my prewired leds. They have different voltages, colors, and sizes.
I went with the 9 volt leds so I can use standard 9 volt batteries. I made them with 1 1/2 pvc elbows and reduced the stake down to 1/2 pvc, and painted them flat black.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Niktronix is now lighthouse LEDs. But I second his opinion, it's where I buy all my LEDs. I too make my own spots.


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

Is it this vendor ? http://shop.minispotlight.com/Mini-Barrel-Spotlight-MS01.htm


----------

